# Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??



## kawarimono (5. Mai 2007)

Wir wollen uns bald einen Teich bauen. Auf einer Fahrradtour am sonntag habe ich gesehen, das jemand seinen teich mit dachpappe gabut hat. Kann man das machen und ist das gut für die Fische?


----------



## karsten. (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

och nö


----------



## kawarimono (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> och nö


jetzt ja oder nein


----------



## rainthanner (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

man kann sicher auch Aldi-Tüten aneinanderkleben.


----------



## karsten. (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

ok. im Ernst

warum sollte man  ? 

- Folie ist preisgünstiger ,
- braucht nicht selbst geklebt zu werden , 
- ist leichter zu verarbeiten
- gibt keine Giftstoffe ab , 
- ist haltbarer
- ist elastischer
- zehntausendfachbewährt 
- wird in extra angelegten nachhaltig bewirtschafteten PVC Plantagen gewonnen


mfG


----------



## gizmo (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

und nicht einer antwortet...na ja, JA man kann! aber man SOLLTE lieber nicht, und für fische ist das nichts....hab selber so ein teil auseinandergekloppt, als ich meine grube am buddeln war...lass das sein, das bringt nichts....


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Moin,

also bauen (essen) kann man vieles/alles.... (Manches dann aber nur einmal!)


Ich würde es ebenfalls lassen - wofür soll der Bau mit Teerpappe gut sein?


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Hallo,

wo war doch gleich nochmal der "Ignorbutton"?


----------



## Gomi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Hallo! 
Ja klar wenn der für dein Schwiegermutter ist


----------



## Thorsten (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*



			
				Gomi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ja klar wenn der für dein Schwiegermutter ist


 
Scherzkeks wie? 

Ein vernünftiges Hallo und Danke, Tschüss wären nicht schlecht.

Deine Frage dürfte beantwortet sein.


----------



## Gomi (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Scherzkeks wie?
> 
> Ein vernünftiges Hallo und Danke, Tschüss wären nicht schlecht.
> 
> Deine Frage dürfte beantwortet sein.



Halllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooo!
Richtig es war nur ein Scherz! Sorry das ich das Tschüss vergessen habe.
Tschüss! Tschüss!


PS.Danke Torsten Tschüss Tschüss


----------



## Thorsten (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

In Nürnberg Im Nordostpark bauen die grad so n riesen Weiher mit Teer und oder Schweißbahn

is ne Gartenbaufirma
warum machen die dass wenn Folie besser und billiger ist??

hab auch schon über Schweißbahn nachgedacht, weil ich Sie selber so wie ich will verlängern und verändern kann und ich somit flexibel während des Aufbaus bin

soll n Schwimmteich werden, also warum nicht mit Schweissbahn??!!


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

oder kann ich TEichfolie auch selber verkleben?????????

dann währ ich auch flexibel was das erweitern angeht


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Hallo Eckentaler,


:willkommen  bei den Teich -:crazy 

Natürlich kann man Teichfolie auch selbst verkleben. Es kommt eben nur darauf an welche Folie man verwendet 

Und ob du dir das zutraust......

PVC-Folie kleben

PE-Folie sollte man besser schweißen. (Da gibt es Firmen die haben da extra riesen große Tische für.....)

usw.

Ob's dann dicht wird, liegt dann ja daran wie sorgfältig man Arbeitet.

Aber Dachpappe oder Schweißbahnen  

Nee, also ich würde das nie und nimmer so machen. Das ist nicht gut. Schon alleine wegen dieser unmöglich aussehenden Öl/Fettinseln die dann andauernd auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen sind.

Und wer weiß was da noch alles so ausdunstet, bzw. sich unter Wasser alles löst


----------



## chrisgruebl (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Servus Eckenthaler

Frage: Kannst du Bitumen Schweissbahnen verlegen? Vermute mal nicht, also mußt du es machen lassen (kostet viel).

Folie selbst schweißen, wenn man es kann, wohl aber auch eher nicht (Heißluftverfahren)....

Bei nicht zu großen Teich und wenn einen Falten nicht stören, kann man Folie vorgefertigt in der größe kaufen die man braucht - kommt imho billiger...

Bei Großbaustellen schaut das Kostenverhalten womöglich anders aus (10.000qm vs. 100qm....) wie bei einem kleinen privaten Teich.

PS: Naja, Bitumen im Teich - irgendwie reizt mich das nicht so....


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Hallo und Moin Moin,

also in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Dachdecker unser Flachdach regelmäßig mit seiner Anwesenheit beehren muss.... 

 Ich hätte keine Lust, den Teich regelmäßig auszubuddeln. Das macht man aus gestalterischen Gründen oft genug


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Hallo,

ich möchte noch ein weiteres Argument gegen Dachpappe und Co. anbringen.

Wir hatten ein altes Flachdach "geerbt" mit einer 3-4cm dicken Schicht aus Dachpappen und Teer.  (ja, der gehört da hin  )
Das Dach haben wir jetzt mit Wellplatten (ebenfalls Bitumen oder so ) erneuern lassen.
Die *Entsorgung* des alten Daches (alte Dachpappe und Teer) hat *je Tonne 200 Euronen* gekostet. 640kg hatten wir (mit zwei Fahrten zur weiter entfernten Müllhalde). 
Das schöne Geld! 

Eingraben, wie uns auch schon von anderen Seiten vorgeschlagen wurde, kam für uns nicht in Frage...  

Wie flickt man solch einen Dachpappen-Teich dann eigentlich? Wasser ablassen und erwärmen+Teer drauf? :?

Für mich steht fest: Lieber PVC flicken/kleben, was wir schon gemacht haben, oder mit Innotec direkt unter Wasser "fummeln".


----------



## Eugen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

hallo Nermberchä  

Natürlich kann man einen Teich auch mit Dachpappe bauen.

Aber warum tun das dann sowenige  

Der Riesenweiher im Nordostpark wird lt. deiner Aussage mit Teer und/oder Schweißbahn gebaut.
Ist das wirklich Dachpappe ?

Die wäre für mich nicht flexibel und belastungsfähig genug.

Wenn du jetzt einen Schwimmteich bauen willst, würde ich dir erst mal zu einer sorgfältigen Planung raten.  
Dann mußt du nicht gleich schon während der Bauphase über eine "Verlängerung" nachdenken.   

Bei der Größe deines Projektes kannst du die Folie "maßgeschneidert" anfertigen lassen - ohne großen Aufpreis.
Dann kannst du auch sicher sein, dass die fachgerecht verschweißt ist.

Mit 4 MP (=manpower   ) läßt die sich auch gut verlegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man auch mit dachpappe sich einen teich bauen??*

Hi, 

sicher das in den Riesenweiher Dachpappebahnen verschweißt werden oder ist es eine sogenannte Panzerfolie, wie sich zum Abdichten von Deponien verwendet werden (sind sehr dick und sehen Teerbahnen recht ähnlich)?

MfG Frank


----------

